# Odessa Piper to retire



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

For those of you who've enjoyed Odessa's wonderfully fresh, regional food or delighted in the Madison WI farmer's market, it means a sea change in Wisconsin's culinary community.

Have a look at the article.


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow. I've been to L'Etoile several times and was going to try to get a job there in the next few months. Not that it wouldn't be great to still work there, but the thought of working under the master. Wow. I knew it would happen eventually, but... Not that the food won't still be fab, but it isn't her's. She had a touch and brought a lot to Madison and the culinary scene in Wisconsin in general. And I was really hoping to get the oppertunity to learn from her. Wow, this is really a downer...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never heard of her before today when I read Devotay's posting in CC's great chef's menu topic. Not really surprising as I'm not in the industry, just a foodie.

Where can I read some more about her and her cooking?

Phil


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Well, in few months, you can read about her (and lots of other great Midwest food) in a book I'm writing, due to be published in the fall.

Until then, you'll find a lot at her website.

Her dedication to fantastic food made from local, sustainable family farms has been a huge influence throughout the region.


----------

